# We found a pigeon/dove too, ack!



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/awesomeandrea/Dove?authkey=Gv1sRgCOex-sK8vfCNOg&feat=directlink

So, we found this bird outside our house a few days ago. At first, we thought it looked hungry so we tried to coax it with budgie seed to come to my husband. It flew to a neighbours house once we got to about 2 feet from it. We left the seed out and it returned that afternoon and didn't leave our house since. We put out extra seeds and water for it since it had no intention we could tell of leaving. It would step aside to let the kids, Darren and I through but didn't fly away and sat there. We then took our old cockatiel cage, and tipped it sideways to allow it easy entrance and covered it to protect from wind/rain/snow. On further reading online, we realized it would need to come inside to survive so, lol, it's inside now and set up properly in the cockatiel cage. It seems very tame. It's feet had become quite tangled in dog hair that had been on the rug in front of our front door. We have a malamute/border collie mix who loves to lie there (who was sufficiently confused why it was stuck going out the back door for a few days).

Long story short, it was struggling walking because of the fur tangled in its feet. Darren put his hand in the cage, it stepped onto his hand, he took it out of the cage and it nested up to his chest while it allowed me complete access to it's feet with a pair of scissors to cut them free of the tangled fur. I'm quite amazed!!!

Anyhow... it's seems quite settled, and seems to appreciate that we're safe. The one thing we did notice is tiny bugs in its feathers crawling around. We will probably take it to a vet or one of the rescue centers to see how to treat it. 

If anyone has any suggestions as to what it is, we'd really appreciate knowing. We do have grit, seeds etc and from what we're reading that's about right.

Anything would help! I don't know much about this variety of bird, it is not tagged.

Thanks tons!!!
Andrea Ghent
Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping this pretty pigeon! It looks to be a domestic bird and probably was someone's pet if it's that friendly. Any bands on the legs? Even if there aren't, that doesn't mean it's not a pet. Not everyone bands their birds.

The bugs are feather lice and aren't harmful to other species. You can spray it with insect spray sold for birds in pet stores.

The cockatiel cage is fine for now. Cockatiel mix would be good feed for now too, though pigeon mix would be ideal. Some pet stores sell dove mix and that would be good, too.

In the photos the bird is fluffed up. That could just be from cold, but if the pigeon still has a fluffed appearance even when it's warm, it could be ill. Do you have access to an avian vet? I'd recommend against rescue centers as many of them euthanize pigeons because they're not native to North America.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with birdmom you have a new pet. I saw no bands but is sure is a nice looking bird. The little bug is a mite or lice and you can dust to get read of it. Someone with more expertise will tell you what to get and how to check him more. Just know you are doing the right thing. You will be blessed as you are being a blessing to one of God's creation.


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Thank you!!!*

I updated the album a bit... I also took a little movie but haven't posted it of me putting my hand up under it and it stepping on. I'll look into what you mean about the feather lice or mites. When i was holding it before putting it back in the cage for the night, i did a glance over to check the feathers and she's not crawling in them, just the one or two i saw that i removed. 

I'll look into treatment for it and for food. 

She's pretty and friendly, and we're definitely bird/dog lovers. 

If anyone can help identify her, we'd love that. She did fly away the first morning and came back but I'm not sure that qualifies her having homing abilities. We've dug through all kinds of sites and images trying to match the colour of her feet with the colour of her beak and eyes and are having a really challenging time. Tail is short for a Dove we think but of course, we have no idea what we're doing. Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

She look loke a hommer to me she may have been a wedding release bird, She is unbanded so there is no way to track her. MaryOfExeter is them expert she should be on line tomorrow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for assisting this bird! I don't think it is a homing/racing pigeon .. the beak looks much to slender. My first thought was that it was a ringneck dove, but that isn't really right either .. perhaps this is a Roller pigeon or another smallish breed of pigeon with light eyes. It's a beautiful bird!

Please don't release it or let it free fly again at least until we can figure out what it is.

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for taking in this pretty little girl (?).
I'm not sure of the exact breed either, but it is definitely a Domestic Pigeon. Someone more experienced with breeds should be along.
I will say, good thing you found her when you did, and brought her inside. Those first "puffed up" pictures don't look good. I would say very hungry and cold. Does she puff up her feathers at all inside?
As mentioned earlier, most pet stores carry "dove food". They also love safflower seed and peanut hearts. It probably wouldn't hurt to put a pinch of sugar and salt (re hydrating solution) in her water for a couple days too.
I definitely would NOT let her outside.
And welcome to Pigeon Talk 

Oh, have to comment on the sandal's with the snow!! Reminds me of my daughter in the winter


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Yay*

I feel so much better after contacting this community and seeing all the replies! I don't feel quite as alone now  

We have no intention of letting her back outside (if it's a her, and i hope so since I'm vastly outnumbered in the house right now with 3 boys, my hubby and male dog and only one female budgie). She's happy for now in the cockateil cage and we'll look into getting something larger. I do want to get her checked for any diseases she could have picked up while outside. We're a bird friendly house so she'll be let out after work tonight for some exercise around the house. We have a large open concept house with high ceilings which make for a nice flight area and my budgie will be a good example for her where to go since she's also a free flight bird.

About the feather fluffing, she's not doing that anymore. I left her happily preening herself this morning, one one leg and quite relaxed with feathers down. The cage has a mesh bottom so she's not walking in feces and the pan is easily removed under it for cleaning.

I definitely do want to determine what it's breed is and if it has some homing abilities that would be awesome! Not that I would use her for that, but i just think it's an incredibly remarkable ability and it's so cool to think of a magnetized nose!

Anyhow, we're thrilled about our new friend and will hang on to her for as long as needed, she seems quite happy about the house and isn't at all bothered by our large dog.

Thanks again everyone!!!! Look forward to any advice/identification you might have


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she looks like a clean legged ice pigeon to me... link

http://www.colorpigeons.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=23&pos=4


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

Apart from her having white toe-nails, that definitely is the closest match to her that we've seen! Even with white toe-nails, maybe it could be the same? I looked it up and

Clean legged: Bright red in color, dark toenails. (http://elite-pets.narod.ru/pig_br172.htm)

Thank you so much for taking the time to look and respond


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's definitely not a homer. I think Spirit Wings is right that she may be an ice pigeon. There are several breeds with that pretty coloring. 

She looks really good in the recent photos. Do spray for bugs because if you saw a few there will be more. But she otherwise appears to be in good health. A visit to an avian vet is still a good idea, however. She may have picked up certain parasites common in pigeons (most pigeons carry them, including domestics). These aren't harmful to humans or other pets but should be treated if she has them. 

Pigeons should be provided with grit in a separate dish from their seed. Pigeon grit is best but you can also give her high calcium grit sold for cage birds. It's especially important if she is a hen. 

A good book on basic pigeon keeping and care is readily available from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Pigeons-Compl...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1291314385&sr=1-2

Enjoy your new friend!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

As soon as I saw it, I knew it was an Ice pigeon, or a mix of one. Very pretty bird!


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent!!! I went out at lunch today and got some hamster home thing made out of straw that they would flip over for the doves to 'nest' in... got some thick straw, pigeon/dove food, biggest grit i could find but it's still for cockatiels etc but... all there is around here. Got her a larger sized perch but the cage will have to do for now. The large parrot cages there would be better sized for her but they are very $$$ so i'll just see how she does for now in that cage and take her out for exercise at nights. They said the prices are going down to clear them out however so i'll keep an eye on them.

Thanks everyone for the feedback on the Ice Pigeon, works well since my middle son won the rock/paper/scissors contest to name her the other night and we ended up with "Frosty" lol. Not my first pick but i didn't win


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some use those wire dog crates for cages..and they are alot cheaper.. you can fix it up with a shelf on one side and perhaps one on the other so she can flap her wings and fly up on them.. and leave the middle open to allow for wing movement..


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Danerra said:


> Excellent!!! I went out at lunch today and got some hamster home thing made out of straw that they would flip over for the doves to 'nest' in... got some thick straw, pigeon/dove food, biggest grit i could find but it's still for cockatiels etc but... all there is around here. Got her a larger sized perch but the cage will have to do for now. The large parrot cages there would be better sized for her but they are very $$$ so i'll just see how she does for now in that cage and take her out for exercise at nights. They said the prices are going down to clear them out however so i'll keep an eye on them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the feedback on the Ice Pigeon, works well since my middle son won the rock/paper/scissors contest to name her the other night and we ended up with "Frosty" lol. Not my first pick but i didn't win


I kind of like "Frosty." It describes her coloring well and will work for a cock or a hen.


----------



## Danerra (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The dog crate is actually a great idea... I'll look for a used nod up here. She had a nice night tonight. Took her our for some free time and she flew around to get to know the place. She then settled on top of my budgie cage and the two hung out for a while conflict free. Then both were out touring around casually, then had rest time, and then Darren and I did some purposeful handling of her to the point that she was giving me "kisses" and I could kiss her beak, nose and head. She would even return rubbing her head and neck on my fingers so, seems to be working out! We're delighted to find her and have reported her with local agencies in case someone is looking.

Thanks all!!! 'Frosty' has found a new home


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new pet! She was obviously hand raised or someone's pet......hope you get to keep her, sounds like she found a wonderful home 
If only MORE people realized that pigeons make wonderful pets! Your budgie should enjoy the company.
Alot of people use dog crates and also rabbit hutch's. They have some really nice rabbit hutch's (must assemble) at the larger pet stores.
Just FYI, pigeons don't like round perches. They prefer platform (flat) perches


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She sounds delightful. The kissing is hen-type behavior so I'm guessing she probably is a girl.


----------

